# Comfort Kits



## VentureForth (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, yesterday was the day that the pillows went away and you could go buy a comfort kit from the cafe car. IIRC, the kit includes: blow up pillow, blanket, eye covers & ear buds all wrapped in a nice little duffle.

So I asked my cafe car attendant about that today. He said when he stocked at NYP yesterday for the Southbound Palmetto, he asked for Business Class pillows and was told they were no longer available. He knew about the kits but was only given earbuds. A review of the menu for the cafe revealed what he was stocked with. No more pillows for BC pax, no comfort kits. Apparently, they are only available on the overnights.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds to me that between limited availability, charging for a pillow that use to be free, and the kits being sold at the cafe - with its chilled storage - that these are more like 'cold comfort' kits. 

Amtrak management must be taking a cue from their bosses in Congress!


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 2, 2013)

Or looked at what the airlines are doing...


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 4, 2013)

On the Carolinian, I wad surprised to find that they offered both pillows for BC pax AND the comfort kits for sale in the Cafe. I bought two as souveniers for my boys and to report on the contents.

As mentioned, there was a nice little felt duffle roughly about the size of a football. Bag had nice large embroidered silver Amtrak logo. It contained everything we knew about: blanket (doesnt seem like much but its comfy and warm), blow up pillow, eye mask and ear plugs. Seemed to be worth the $8. My only real disappointment was that none of the individual items were branded - only the bag.

I was a bit concerned that I would fall for the 70's tent phenomenon - you know, when you buy a new tent that can never fit back in the box? No problem with these. They fit right back in the bag.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 4, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but going north on the CS a few weeks ago, we rec'd the Amtrak amenities bag in the sleepers. I had only got them before on the EB, what trains regularly give them out?

btw, the little bags are GREAT for carrying ear-buds, power cords, chargers, etc., etc., in one's laptop bag, a lot less cord tangling


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 4, 2013)

rrdude said:


> Slightly off topic, but going north on the CS a few weeks ago, we rec'd the Amtrak amenities bag in the sleepers. I had only got them before on the EB, what trains regularly give them out? btw, the little bags are GREAT for carrying ear-buds, power cords, chargers, etc., etc., in one's laptop bag, a lot less cord tangling


From my faulty memory I recall only getting them on the EB and the CS.


----------



## City of Miami (Aug 4, 2013)

btw, the little bags are GREAT for carrying ear-buds, power cords, chargers, etc.,

That's exactly what I use my two for - both of which I got on the Starlight IIRC.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 4, 2013)

LOL!!! I just read a tag on the blanket: "Property of Amtrak"!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> ... , charging for a pillow that use to be free, ...


Before, you weren't suppose to keep those pillows even if "free". You were to simply borrow them, and give them back when done.

Now, you when pay for the pillow and its yours to take.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 4, 2013)

Don't forget the Carolinian is a state-supported train, so if they want to demand additional amenities for their passengers they can do so, so long as they cover the cost for them. The Palmetto however is not state-supported so it folds in with the rest of the national network.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 4, 2013)

Guest said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > ... , charging for a pillow that use to be free, ...
> ...


People kept the free pillows?  :wacko:

Point is, now if you want a pillow on board, and you didn't bring one from home, you're paying for it.


----------



## Eyegor (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone know if the kits are available on Empire Service trains? I doubt my schedule wil allow me to catch the LSL out of NYP?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 7, 2013)

One of the LSAs I talked to on the _*Silver Service*_ was concerned there would not be enough room to store these considering space is already at a premium. And a couple days after they came available on 2 long distance trains I rode they sold out too quickly leaving many pax with money in hand and no kit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> And a couple days after they came available on 2 long distance trains I rode they sold out too quickly leaving many pax with money in hand and no kit.


Sounds like a golden opportunity to re-sell one's kit, at 3 or 4 times what you just paid for it.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 7, 2013)

Guest said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > And a couple days after they came available on 2 long distance trains I rode they sold out too quickly leaving many pax with money in hand and no kit.
> ...


Hmmm...

Maybe its time to bring a couple of 'extra' _inflatable_ pillows that one can 'give' to fellow pax at an _inflated_ 'at cost' price.


----------



## rickycourtney (Aug 7, 2013)

It sounds like Amtrak needs to find a place to store these "comfort kits" other than the cafe car. Didn't they have lockers in the coaches where they used to keep the pillows? Couldn't they just be kept there and sold by the attendant... or have attendants collect vouchers sold in the cafe car?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 7, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> It sounds like Amtrak needs to find a place to store these "comfort kits" other than the cafe car. Didn't they have lockers in the coaches where they used to keep the pillows? Couldn't they just be kept there and sold by the attendant... or have attendants collect vouchers sold in the cafe car?


Security and theft are a concern. The pillows were kept in lockers before that don't have locks on them (unless you consider a Bic pen a key). The LSAs are presumably given the Comfort Kits as part of their stock and have to account for them at the end of the trip. Giving them to the Coach Attendants would likely be an issue with the Union. Not to say it couldn't be solved, but it would be an issue at minimum.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 7, 2013)

The ones I got were secretly tucked away in chip boxes in the overhead compartment in the cafe seating area.

Now, if I were in anticipation of buying a comfort kit BEFORE the trip, I could probably remember to pack what I need before leaving. Though $8 for the blanket alone is pretty good. I was quite suprised to see the tag that said "property of Amtrak" on them. It's been a LONG time since I remember them being first, offered to coach pax, then sold in the Cafe. But if I recall correctly, the cafe sold them for like $15 and they had the logo on them already.

Don't know how "new" the stuff in these kits are, but if they branded everything in the duffle, it'd be a swell gift or keepsake.

Note: Don't be deceived by the the thinness of that blanket. It does its job and pretty good, too.


----------



## Pere Flyer (May 21, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> Don't know how "new" the stuff in these kits are, but if they branded everything in the duffle, it'd be a swell gift or keepsake.


I came across this thread while researching reviews of the comfort kit. My sister takes the LSL between university and home in the "six feet under" stretch ( ERI-SOB ), so a blanket and pillow are essential items. Her birthday's coming up, and I'm looking at giving her some Amtrak merch.
VentureForth, your picture and recommendation of the comfort kit are both helpful. It sounds like you recommend the blanket. What do you think of the neck pillow, shade, and earplugs?


----------



## chakk (May 22, 2017)

I have the eyeshade and earplugs from a previous journey several years ago. They were very useful then, and I still carry the eyeshade for possible use on all travels.


----------

